# if your school district won't find your child eligible for special education



## elroy

Context: a discussion of possible disputes that may arise between a school district and parents who are seeking special education for their child

The following is given as one of the situations that may give rise to such a dispute:

_if your school district won't find your child eligible for special education

si el distrito escolar se niega a declarar que su hijo *es/sea* elegible para la educación especial_

Should it be indicative or subjunctive here?  The original doesn't say anything about whether the child is or isn't eligible; it's just saying that the school district is saying that they're not eligible while the parents believe they are.


----------



## Artifacs

Indicative. 

_... se niega a declarar que su hijo es elegible..._

But «elegible» doesn't sounds to me very idiomatic. I think it would sound more natural some word like «apto», «admisible», «aceptable» or even «seleccionable».


----------



## elprofe

Si, de acuerdo con Artifacts. "Elegible" no es la palabra.

Tampoco me gusta "_declarar que..._". Mejor algo como:
_Si el distrito escolar se niega a considerar a su hijo/a apto para recibir educación especial
Si el distrito escolar se niega a admitir a su hijo/a en el programa de educación especial_


----------



## Mister Draken

Estoy de acuerdo con @elprofe y con @artifacts "elegible" y "admisible" no son idiomáticos.

Entiendo que tiene que ver con que el niño cumpla o no con ciertos requisitos para ser admitido en la escuela, ¿no?

_Si el distrito escolar se niega a considerar que su hijo/a *cumple con los requisitos necesarios* para recibir educación especial_


----------



## Azarosa

O puede cambiarse el verbo: _Si el distrito escolar por alguna razón se niega a conceder a su hijo educación especial..._


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> _if your school district won't find your child eligible for special education_


Es una pregunta interesante porque en caso de que ya haya quedado claramente establecido en las discusiones a las que hacemos referencia que hay niños elegibles y que también hay niños _no_ elegibles, entonces yo no creo conveniente cambiar estos conceptos.

En mi zona yo esperaría leer:

..._si el distrito escolar llegara a determinar que su hijo no reúne los requisitos para ser elegible y recibir la educación especial_.

O más corto: ..._que su hijo no es elegible para_...


----------



## elroy

Maybe “elegible” is used in Mexico in this meaning?

What do you think of “tiene derecho a”?

_si se niega a considerar/determinar que su hijo tiene derecho _


----------



## Lamarimba

elroy said:


> What do you think of “tiene derecho a”?


Es lo suyo. Negarse a reconocer que tiene derecho a.


----------



## elroy

Lamarimba said:


> Es lo suyo.


¿Qué quiere decir esto? 🤔 



Lamarimba said:


> Reconocer que tiene derecho a.


No creo que “reconocer” encaje. Se trata de una determinación de parte del distrito escolar. Considera varios factores y determina si el alumno tiene derecho a la educación especial, es decir si cumple con determinados requisitos. Podría decir “si no determina que” pero dije “se niega a” para intentar reflejar el matiz de “won’t”. Pero “se niega a determinar que” me da dudas, por lo que consideré “considerar”.  Bueno, antes puse “declarar” pero a @elprofe no le gustó.


----------



## Lamarimba

reconocer
7. tr. Admitir o aceptar algo como legítimo.

Eso dice el DLE.

EDIT:
Ser algo lo suyo: ser lo apropiado, lo correcto, lo lógico, lo conveniente.


----------



## elroy

“reconocer que tiene derecho a…” me da a entender que se da por sentado que el niño sí tiene ese derecho y que se trata de que el distrito escolar *reconozca* este hecho. Pues desde la perspectiva de los padres es así, pero puede ser que los padres se equivoquen y que el distrito escolar tenga razón, así que busco algo más neutro. 

Este uso de “find” también se encuentra en el ámbito jurídico: “The judge found the defendant guilty”, por ejemplo. ¿Cómo se dice esto en castellano? Tal vez nos sirva para la traducción.


----------



## Artifacs

elroy said:


> Este uso de “find” también se encuentra en el ámbito jurídico: “The judge found the defendant guilty”, por ejemplo. ¿Cómo se dice esto en castellano? Tal vez nos sirva para la traducción.


Creo que La traducción literal sirve: «hallar» ==> encontrar.

_El juez halla al acusado culpable_.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Maybe “elegible” is used in Mexico in this meaning?
> What do you think of “tiene derecho a”?
> _si se niega a considerar/determinar que su hijo tiene derecho _


Todos los niños tienen derecho, la pregunta es si son “elegibles” y “califican” para recibir este derecho dentro de un proceso de selección o ingreso. El Departamento de Educación de Estados Unidos lo expresa así, en español:


> La Parte B de la Ley de Educación para Personas con Discapacidades (IDEA) otorga a los niños *elegibles* con discapacidades de 3 a 21 años (el límite de edad superior varía según la ley estatal) el derecho a una educación pública gratuita y apropiada (FAPE). De acuerdo con las regulaciones, un niño *califica* *para educación especial* y servicios relacionados bajo IDEA si un equipo de profesionales evalúa al niño y determina que:
> 
> el niño tiene una discapacidad, como se define en la Sección 300.8 de las regulaciones de IDEA, y
> el niño necesita servicios de educación especial debido a esa discapacidad.
> La evaluación debe considerar todas las áreas relacionadas con la discapacidad sospechada; también debe utilizar una variedad de herramientas y estrategias de evaluación. Dentro de los 30 días posteriores a la conclusión de que *su hijo califica para* los servicios, el distrito escolar debe desarrollar una reunión para crear un programa de educación individualizado (IEP) para su hijo.


Fuente: Centro de Recursos de Información | U.S. Department of Education

Para traducir tu oración podrías incluir las dos palabras:

_if your school district won't find your child eligible for special education = si el distrito escolar llegase a determinar que su hijo *no es elegible y no califica* para recibir la educación especial.

*_Escribí “llegase” en vez de “llegara” simplemente para mayor claridad “visual”, ya que así se evita que algún padre bilingüe se confunda con “llegará”.


----------



## Mister Draken

"Elegible" es un anglicismo. No es de extrañar que un documento estadounidense lo emplee.

Fundéu: elegible

Es muy escueta la información provista por Fundéu, pero entiendo que se refiere a "elegir" en el sentido de "votar", de que haya elecciones.


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> "Elegible" es un anglicismo. No es de extrañar que un documento estadounidense lo emplee.


Hola. Para mí no tiene ninguna importancia el hecho de que sea un anglicismo. Entiendo que lo estás mencionando porque consideras que puede ser un aporte valioso para las personas y eso no lo discuto. El asunto es que, en mi opinión, el documento que actualmente traduce elroy tiene que usar un vocabulario que armonice con la documentación oficial disponible.


----------



## Mister Draken

El término "anglicismo" en mi intervención no hace más que describir un fenómeno lingüístico conocido y estudiado. Cada traductor y cada editorial decide si los empleará o los descartará por las razones que quieran esgrimir. Yo mismo he estado ante la disyuntiva, pero esa situación en la que a veces me he encontrado aquí es irrelevante. Como es igual de irrelevante la decisión que _en cada caso particular _ que se me ha presentado yo haya tomado. También cada usuario de la lengua tiene la libertad de usar o no anglicismos. Y no solo: galicismos, italianismos, catalanismos, etc.


----------



## swift

elroy said:


> if your school district won't find your child eligible for special education


Si su distrito escolar {dictamina/determina} que su hijo no {es elegible/reúne los requisitos/califica} para…

Emplear “se niega a determinar” me parece poco idiomático. Quizá, siendo dramáticos, algo como “se opone a otorgar la categoría de elegible a su hijo”.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> ..._si el distrito escolar llegara a determinar que su hijo no reúne los requisitos para ser elegible y recibir la educación especial_.





swift said:


> Si su distrito escolar {dictamina/determina} que su hijo no {es elegible/reúne los requisitos/califica} para…





swift said:


> Emplear “se niega a determinar” me parece poco idiomático.


Proviene de _won't _en la fuente, que también suena raro. Tal vez sea BrE  Para una audiencia estadounidense, mejor _doesn't:

if your school district doesn't find your child eligible for special education _
or, backtranslating from @Rocko! and @swift (above),
_if your school district [rules/determines] that your child is not [eligible/doesn't meet the requirements] for special education_


----------



## elprofe

Ah, yo había interpretado ese "won't" con un sentido de "rechazo", por eso me gustaba la traducción con "se niega a"


----------



## Bevj

elprofe said:


> Ah, yo había interpretado ese "won't" con un sentido de "rechazo", por eso me gustaba la traducción con "se niega a"


Yo lo veo igual.


----------



## Penyafort

_Si el distrito escolar considerase que su hijo no reúne las condiciones para su admisión en un centro de educación especial..._

Sí, lo sé, mucho más largo que en inglés, pero lo que yo esperaría ver en un texto redactado originalmente en español. Esta lengua siempre ha tendido un poco al circunloquio un tanto barroco en sus documentos.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elprofe said:


> Ah, yo había interpretado ese "won't" con un sentido de "rechazo", por eso me gustaba la traducción con "se niega a"


The thing is, the school district would have objective criteria which the student would have to meet in order to qualify for special ed.  "Won't" suggests some subjective will on the part of the district.  _Rechazo_, yes, but based on objective criteria.


Bevj said:


> Yo lo veo igual.


I suspect it's BrE usage


----------



## lagartija68

elroy said:


> “reconocer que tiene derecho a…” me da a entender que se da por sentado que el niño sí tiene ese derecho y que se trata de que el distrito escolar *reconozca* este hecho. Pues desde la perspectiva de los padres es así, pero puede ser que los padres se equivoquen y que el distrito escolar tenga razón, así que busco algo más neutro.
> 
> Este uso de “find” también se encuentra en el ámbito jurídico: “The judge found the defendant guilty”, por ejemplo. ¿Cómo se dice esto en castellano? Tal vez nos sirva para la traducción.


Como pusieron varios mas arriba, la traducción más común para find en esa estructura es "considerar"


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Como pusieron varios mas arriba, la traducción más común para find en esa estructura es "considerar"


Cierto, pero si yo fuera ante las autoridades a solicitar que me otorguen un beneficio, esperaría que determinen si yo cumplo o no con los requisitos necesarios, no que consideren mi caso ni que me consideren a mí.


----------



## lagartija68

Rocko! said:


> Cierto, pero si yo fuera ante las autoridades a solicitar que me otorguen un beneficio, esperaría que determinen si yo cumplo o no con los requisitos necesarios, no que consideren mi caso ni que me consideren a mí.


No, no es considerar en ese uso que pones en el ejemplo.
I find you intelligent. = Te considero inteligente.
_find your child eligible _= considerar apto a su hijo


----------



## elroy

elprofe said:


> Ah, yo había interpretado ese "won't" con un sentido de "rechazo", por eso me gustaba la traducción con "se niega a"





Bevj said:


> Yo lo veo igual.


¡Así es! It’s not a British usage.  The speaker was speaking American English.



Reina de la Aldea said:


> The thing is, the school district would have objective criteria which the student would have to meet in order to qualify for special ed. "Won't" suggests some subjective will on the part of the district. _Rechazo_, yes, but based on objective criteria.


In theory, yes.  The whole point in this case is that the parents are disputing the school district’s decision, which means that they believe their child should have qualified based on objective criteria that for whatever reason the school district failed to take into account.  “won’t” adds an accusatory/critical nuance: “My child meets the requirements, but they won’t find him eligible.”

“*find* X eligible” here means “*determine/decide* that X is eligible.”



lagartija68 said:


> I find you intelligent. = Te considero inteligente.


It’s not this meaning; it’s this one:


elroy said:


> “The judge found the defendant guilty”


----------

